# Job Opportunity in MA, looking for a Plow guy!!!



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

Do not know if it is the right thread or not, but here goes, if it is not, please do not reply saying it is not

I friend on Mine just called me about a property he has in Lynn, MA where he lives. They are looking for a new plow guy, and I did not know any one personally so I told him I would ask here to see if any one was interested in picking them up.

I can put you in contact with him if you PM me your info, or I can send you his info, they just started their search tonight for a new plow guy.

The job:
A 4 unit Condo Assoc:

Driveway, 8 spots facing one way, and then two visitor spots perpendicular to the regular 8 spots. No back dragging needed, and there is a place to put the snow 
Unsure about shovleing, but know there are only 3 stairs in front and 3 in back to the parking area.

Let me know 
anybody interested in the job??


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

Bumpity Bump


----------



## mikek86 (Dec 7, 2009)

AC2717;942146 said:


> Bumpity Bump


 just sent you my number


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

I will pass it along


----------



## J. M. Brophy (Sep 8, 2009)

im out of peabody give me a call 1 978 771 7653


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

J.M.
I passed your infor along to him this morning as well


----------

